# Transmission listen queue



## Pertti Kosunen (Jan 4, 2015)

```
Jan  3 10:27:43 servername kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff80010936188: Listen queue overflow: 193 already in queue awaiting acceptance (2 occurrences)
```


```
% netstat -LaAn
Current listen queue sizes (qlen/incqlen/maxqlen)
Tcpcb  Proto Listen  Local Address
fffff80006ab5400 tcp6  0/0/128  *.55555
fffff80006907000 tcp4  0/0/128  *.55555
```
How can I increase the listen queue for transmission-daemon(1)? I did add kern.ipc.somaxconn=2048 to /etc/sysctl.conf as some howto recommended, but netstat(1) still shows maxqlen 128.

10.1-RELEASE-p3

(0xfffff80010936188 was transmission-daemon(1), I restarted it before copy/paste of netstat(1).)


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 4, 2015)

Wrong name.  This is what you are looking for and the default is 128 as you've already seen.
`sysctl -d kern.ipc.soacceptqueue`

```
kern.ipc.soacceptqueue: Maximum listen socket pending connection accept queue size
```


----------



## dakta (Nov 10, 2022)

Note that this does not affect jails, which are stuck with the compile-time default of 128: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=219655


----------

